# Christmas Eve - banks open?



## onekeano (23 Dec 2008)

Just wondering if the banks are open tomorrow?

Thanks
Roy


----------



## paddyd (23 Dec 2008)

onekeano said:


> Just wondering if the banks are open tomorrow?
> 
> Thanks
> Roy



in a word, No.

(at least not according to my AIB branch this afternoon)


----------



## Mpsox (23 Dec 2008)

paddyd said:


> in a word, No.
> 
> (at least not according to my AIB branch this afternoon)


 
It should be a half day in most branches, certainly is in Ulster Bank


----------



## Bank Manager (23 Dec 2008)

BOI branches open 'til 1pm.

Regards,


BM


----------



## PaddyBloggit (23 Dec 2008)

Great Bank Manager ..... must chase up my mortgage approval documents.


----------



## Niamhy F (24 Dec 2008)

Halifax Branches are open until 1pm also


----------



## Joe1234 (24 Dec 2008)

paddyd said:


> in a word, No.
> 
> (at least not according to my AIB branch this afternoon)



You must be with the wrong bank!   I don't know of any bank that does not open on the morning of christmas eve.


----------

